# BH Ultralight RC owners: which chain catcher?



## stockae92 (Oct 22, 2015)

Any BH Ultralight / ULRC owners? Which chain catcher do you use?

Thanks


----------



## stockae92 (Oct 22, 2015)

Got myself a K-Edge pro


----------

